# PTSD/ Veterans Day



## EmeraldPawn (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a general question for those who use marijuana for medical needs. I am a veteran who served in Vietnam and retired in 2005, Infantry throughout my career. I currently work with the DOD/Army as a civilian. During my tour in Vietnam I smoked what I believe Thai stick, but they called it blue bud I think. It was really not the stuff to be smoking if you wanted to get back alive, and it scared me. I tried alcohol over three decades to medicate and although I wised up seven years ago and changed my lifestyle I am having problems with my PTSD a lot. I have a grow room which I
have grown Afghan Special which was hydro and not flushed well and too harsh. I grew Strawberry Cough as I read that is would help with anxiety, didn't yield a lot but due to letting it flower really a long time lots of resin which I think is too much THC for me. I then did a outdoor grow of KC 36
using subcools soil mix formula and I know you can never have enough weed but that yield was off the chart. I didn't realize that it's THC level was 20%. I am beginning to think that marijuana might be causing stronger PTSD events? I am not going back to the VA, won't accept a handout and get disability when I have both my arms and legs and survived more crap than I should have. Now I am reading that studies have been done that reflect the fact that PTSD events are caused by triggers and low cabinoid in test animals react as does PTSD patients while those test animals with cabinoid
levels from marijuana have been proven to have a delay with their memory system and suffer no triggering... I put the link for those that want to read further. I plan on ordering some Harlequin seeds which are expensive but I think that the higher CBD level and lower THC level will help me a lot.
Although my grow op is for personal use and not even family knows about it, I don't have anyone I can ask for advise except for the VA and they will
want me a Rx that even my own civilian doctor advised me not to take at their recommended dosage. I suffered a mild stroke as I quit the medication without slowly coming off the dosage (dumb I know) So no more of that crap. Any Vets out there or PTSD folks with simular experiences? I would like your advice. Thankshttp://veteransformedicalmarijuana.org/content/general-use-cannabis-ptsd-symptoms


----------



## HotCheetos (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, HotCheetos here. Not a Vietnam vet, an Iraq War veteran. I do suffer some events from my experiences in the Army and in Iraq and I have found that the Indicas are a real help. I like a real strong body high and have gone off what the VA wanted me to go on. They wanted a bunch of chemicals that I didn't trust and I wanted to be more natural. Try some of the more "classic" marijuana strains. They have less THC and flavor. My recommendation is Northern Lights. Light, piney flavor and it is very peaceful and relaxing.


----------

